# rude people on this forum, anyone else having a problem?



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is the correct place for this, I know it's not AC related so hence why I've posted it here, but please feel free to move it if it's not.

I have just joined this site not to long ago, I have to say I've met some really cool people on here and have always had a great experience with everyone I have traded with, but recently have seen/received a lot of rudeness and was considering leaving.

I was wondering if anyone else had gone through that, or has been on here long enough to say it's easier to dis regard it :l I've seen people be rude and mean to other people due to simple jealousy of them obtaining items them haven't I've seen people be rude to those who admit to hacking (and not contributing hacked items to this game) just because they can't hack, and I've had people be rude to me when I try to join a discussion, simply because my responses aren't good enough.

I'm still new to forums, I do make mistakes, but lately I have seen so many people think it's okay to talk down to people who are newer on here, or expect them to know everything just because someone else does. I also dislike seeing people who think having x amount of collectables, tbt, and join date that's over a year old gives them the excuse to talk down to newcomers.

Is this something that happens on every forum (as this is the first forum I've ever joined really)? I've never been rude to anyone before but now I'm finding myself snapping and getting tired of it now. As I said, I think a lot of people on here are nice and friendly, but the recent attitudes some people have been displaying are making me think about closing my account :l


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 19, 2015)

This happens on every forum. You shouldn't care to much about the people negatively reacting towards you, they either are too young and don't know what they're talking about or aren't very smart and don't know what they're talking about.
From my experience BTF is one of the most positive forums out there, and I'm not only talking about AC forums. If I should say how many negative experiences I've had with people on this forum than that would be a very low number. But as I said, It's just about who you run into, just enjoy the forum and all the people that you can go along well.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 19, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> This happens on every forum. You shouldn't care to much about the people negatively reacting towards you, they either are too young and don't know what they're talking about or aren't very smart and don't know what they're talking about.
> From my experience BTF is one of the most positive forums out there, and I'm not only talking about AC forums and if I should say how many negative experiences I've had with people on this forum than that would be a very low number. But as I said, It's just about who you run into, just enjoy the forum and all the people that you can go along well.



I guess I'm still adapting to being on forums and what to expect :l I have seen a lot, way more nicer positive people on here than negative ones. But I think it's more, everyone has their bad days, so I come on here to just discuss things and then when someone is automatically rude it's hard not to snap anymore >.< 

That, and seeing recently how people group hackers as cheaters bothers me so much, mainly because I hack on a second game, but work very hard on my other non hacked game. But I think I will try my best to ignore it, thank you for that!


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

ehhhh... i'd agree with kiti on this one. ive been on a couple other forums and seems to me like people on there are somewhat more nice to people on there. for some reason, any time a debate arises on here, people who disagree feel like its become personal or something and try to attack people from the other group.

of course, there are really really awesome people, anyone i've ever messaged or anyone who's ever messaged has been super nice and completely amazing, but some people on here really do act like they're better, either because they're older or have spent more time on this forum. 

its kind of annoying, but i cant change it and i really like all the people who dont, so i try to ignore it.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

yikes people who look down on others just bc they joined earlier or have lots of BTB and collectibles are kinda ehh... so just ignore them really, or just avoid getting in contact with them..? but yeah there are lots of other good people here too, and i can say there are way more good people than bad soooo yeah just don't mind them much hahah


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

kiti_in_wonderland said:


> I guess I'm still adapting to being on forums and what to expect :l I have seen a lot, way more nicer positive people on here than negative ones. But I think it's more, everyone has their bad days, so I come on here to just discuss things and then when someone is automatically rude it's hard not to snap anymore >.<
> 
> That, and seeing recently how people group hackers as cheaters bothers me so much, mainly because I hack on a second game, but work very hard on my other non hacked game. But I think I will try my best to ignore it, thank you for that!



yup yup! i used to hack on my game while i wasn't on belltree, just to move a couple pwp's and houses around, and although i've stated that i don't and didn't use hacking to obtain items, sometimes people just assume i have and try to argue about it, even though everything i have in the game is from buying it off of other players on reddit, tumblr, etc. or waiting until it appeared in my game and using my hard earned beetle catching money to purchase it.


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 19, 2015)

I think with any forum you sign up on you're gonna run into some bad eggs. Not everyone is gonna be terrible (like you've pointed out), but I can agree that some of the users here are extremely rude and it's uncalled for. That sorta negativity is bred on the internet, so I am not sure there's anything you can do but ignore it...but know for every 1 buttwipe, there are like 10 good people to follow.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 19, 2015)

Can you quote/give an example of it? Most of the time people say something's rude but when you actually see it they're just way too sensitive. And to be fair, hackers who push their supply into the "economy" are "cheating", which is probably what they were referring to, because they make in game bells even more useless than they are now.


----------



## Horus (Jun 19, 2015)

Why does everyone one think they can close an account? There is literally no website that lets you do that


----------



## Danoa (Jun 19, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Can you quote/give an example of it? Most of the time people say something's rude but when you actually see it they're just way too sensitive. And to be fair, hackers who push their supply into the "economy" are "cheating", which is probably what they were referring to, because they make in game bells even more useless than they are now.



I agree 100%. It's way to easy to misunderstand someone's real meaning in a real world conversation let alone one held completely with text with the participants behind a screen.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 19, 2015)

Well, today I've just had it, it came in 3's D:

I don't want to post links to anything with usernames but earlier I see someone saying you have to be "stupid" to even want the next AC game, which I thought was a bit uncalled for. Then I see someone be rude over an auction simply because they lost, and that was recent. And finally, someone being harsh on me simply because I tried to join in discussion and forgot to supply my evidence -_- Meanwhile I was just happy I could finally contribute something (since usually I'm not to knowledgable about stuff going on now), and just snapped at the attitude I was getting for it.

I don't think anyone is stupid, but I do think they're a lot of stupid attitudes, or pointless ones sometimes >.< At the end of the day AC is just a game, and people get so worked up over this. If you say the wrong thing you either have the nice person to correct you - or the rude person who beats them to it and is just unforgiving -_-


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2015)

You can put certain users on your ignore list if they truly are being jerks. You could also try to report them to mods. 

It happens on every forum. It's pathetic for sure but it happens. Most of the time these people have issues and try to feel better about themselves by having an older join date or whatever else. It's sad so I wouldn't pay them any mind. Easier said than done though.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 19, 2015)

"is dis game for special kind of people that have a low IQ"


"Are you an idiot, or are you just new to auctions?"

"Give an update when you have something worthwhile to contribute thanks"

these are the 3 I've dealt with today, from 3 different threads. I don't know, to me some were uncalled for and the last one seemed rude. Maybe I'm being sensitive or maybe it is just people being rude and me thinking enough is enough, idk D:

The last one is what I snapped on, just because well....I get I'm a newcomer and may not know as much as a "older player" but it just seemed rude. I feel like they're a nicer ways to say things, and it wasn't even their post I was talking on anyway >.<


----------



## Murray (Jun 19, 2015)

kiti_in_wonderland said:


> I'm not spreading lies, and I didn't say anything about Twitter, that's not where I have gotten my information from. As I've said, amazon pre-orders are wrong half the time, so don't be an idiot and get snappy with me just because I was trying to help a bit, like everyone else was.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





kiti_in_wonderland said:


> What is this, I mean really. Everyone seems to state things, the second I write about something I've read to try and help and give some light as to why it might say a pre order is so much, I have you - either an adult who acts like a child or a child - being incredibly rude to me.
> 
> I didn't post on here "it's free you're all stupid for going on amazon". I didn't insult a single person with my remark, so there is no need for this. I mean who are you? Just some person on the internet. I will gladly discuss what I've read and from where to anyone who is polite and wants to get into more detail about that, I read it, posted excitedly thinking I could contribute to this, and in return you're just being rude.





kiti_in_wonderland said:


> You're being extremely rude on someone else's post. You were willing to bid just as much, it's an auction people bid what they want. If they really wanted Stitches then it's no waste.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure you could be temporarily banned or at least given a good warning for this kind of behaviour. I really hope one of the mods sees this and does something about it.



Maybe this will provide a little perspective. I mean I'm not calling you a hypocrite, but you need to realise where some, if not a lot of the rudeness actually comes from.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 19, 2015)

Rudeness is everywhere, but these are some points to keep in mind when you come across it:
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/communication/10-smart-ways-deal-with-rude-people.html


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2015)

Like what everyone said, rudeness is natural, but still unacceptable. If you want to know something, there was a fallout since the TBT fair ended. People have been unusually rude from late January to April. I want to know why some seasons people are meaner than in other seasons. It wasn't like that in the first four months of my membership here.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> Maybe this will provide a little perspective. I mean I'm not calling you a hypocrite, but you need to realise where some, if not a lot of the rudeness actually comes from.



You were rude first! I'd like you to post my original message and see if anyone else finds it offensive simply because I gave some information! You are pestering me now, you talked down to me yes of course I'm not putting up with that crap! and if you want to comment on my post just to create drama and act like you didn't come off with an attitude I'm reporting it.

You came off with a freakin attitude, I'm not putting up with it. Simple. I was trying to be nice, and there was no reason to be rude. You didn't even post what I wrote originally, which wasn't in any way insulting!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quote Originally Posted by kiti_in_wonderland  View Post
it is confirmed, the game is free to download. HOWEVER, you need at least one amibo, those you have to pay for. Amazon isn't reliable, it also shows a high price to pre-order silent hills, which isn't even coming out anymore (as of now).

that should answer the question. it is free to download, however any prices you see may be including figures etc.
Where is it confirmed?

" No it does not answer anyone's questions as you haven't actually shown any evidence of confirmation.

Give an update when you have something worthwhile to contribute thanks"

I didn't think what I posted was going to get someone upset. But no, I'm not going to let ANYONE speak to me as if what I posted was just a waste. You don't know any more then I do to be talking to people like that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2015)

kiti_in_wonderland said:


> You were rude first! I'd like you to post my original message and see if anyone else finds it offensive simply because I gave some information! You are pestering me now, you talked down to me yes of course I'm not putting up with that crap! and if you want to comment on my post just to create drama and act like you didn't come off with an attitude I'm reporting it.
> 
> You came off with a freakin attitude, I'm not putting up with it. Simple. I was trying to be nice, and there was no reason to be rude. You didn't even post what I wrote originally, which wasn't in any way insulting!



Whoa whoa whoa! Just stop it. If someone is trying to be helpful, but has been rude before, please don't get this snappy. Murray is quite a helpful member on this site. He has a point.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 19, 2015)

I don't even care how helpful they have been, there were better ways to word it. I have never been rude to anyone prior, and my original post was in no way rude to anyone, but I'm sorry I'm not letting anyone talk down to me just because they can. If someone comes across as a jerk I'm going to stand up for myself. 

At the end of the day , I don't care who you are, you shouldn't act like someone's information isn't good enough just because they haven't been here as long, or what not. And you can't just be rude and think someone isn't going to stand up and get angry.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And it strays from the first two quotes I put as well, which is in general me tired of seeing people be so rude or talk down to people and think it's okay This is about several incidents not just one. If it was one I could ignore someone like Murray.


----------



## Murray (Jun 19, 2015)

kiti_in_wonderland said:


> I don't even care how helpful they have been, there were better ways to word it. I have never been rude to anyone prior, and my original post was in no way rude to anyone, but I'm sorry I'm not letting anyone talk down to me just because they can. If someone comes across as a jerk I'm going to stand up for myself.
> 
> At the end of the day , I don't care who you are, *you shouldn't act like someone's information isn't good enough just because they haven't been here as long*, or what not. And you can't just be rude and think someone isn't going to stand up and get angry.
> 
> ...



You're information not being good enough has nothing to do with you not being here long enough, it's because you didn't provide a source. Feel free to PM me if you want to continue this discussion further.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa! Just stop it. If someone is trying to be helpful, but has been rude before, please don't get this snappy. Murray is quite a helpful member on this site. He has a point.



k but murray was rude? if that's justified then you shouldnt be saying this at all. case closed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Murray said:


> You're information not being good enough has nothing to do with you not being here long enough, it's because you didn't provide a source. Feel free to PM me if you want to continue this discussion further.



did OP have to provide a link? no?

why -- because you can look it up yourself to confirm? yep. you can do that for anything.
i really do think this is at least a little bit more than just a little rude.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

hmmm yeah i guess it wasn't implied that the information wasn't good enough just because you haven't been here long enough though..... 

buuuut im gonna stay away from this......


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 19, 2015)

And I would have had you addressed me in a better way.

Do not comment or even spam my post anymore. Because this was about in general how people have treated others on here, and you are turning this into the altercation I've had with you. 

I'm not going to PM you as to be fair, I don't like the person you are. You can not talk to people that way, spam a few threads and drag it out, and then think you can all of a sudden discuss this.

My thread is about how people are rude, and some of what I've seen. If you continue to make this about you and drag this fight onto here I will report it. It is nonsense at this point, I'm not going to let someone talk down to me. You could have easily just said "hey would you mind posting where you've read it". I'm sure at least one person on here can say your choice of words wasn't the best, and that's what caused my reaction. So leave it alone now.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

also this thread wasnt an attack on you, i feel like you're trying to make it personal. kiti was trying to see if anyone had a similar experience and suddenly, more attacking. its not about you, kiti was asked to give examples and she did, thats all.


----------



## Murray (Jun 19, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> k but murray was rude? if that's justified then you shouldnt be saying this at all. case closed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Rudeness does not justify rudeness. If someone interpreted what I said as rude/deeply offensive, then they are free to report the post or PM me if they want.

And on you're second comment, you don't really understand the context of the situation if you think it can be looked up.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 19, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> k but murray was rude? if that's justified then you shouldnt be saying this at all. case closed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you. The whole point of me even posting quotes was to see if it was rude or not, it wasn't for it to be dragged out on here.

I can understand other people not wanting to get involved in it, but your posts on this have made me feel a lot better


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> Rudeness does not justify rudeness. If someone interpreted what I said as rude/deeply offensive, then they are free to report the post or PM me if they want.
> 
> And on you're second comment, you don't really understand the context of the situation if you think it can be looked up.



if you dont believe something, simply put in a few keywords, and if within the first page nothing comes up, then you'll know they were wrong. 

googling isn't hard. its 2015. everything can be looked up.

i dont think rudeness justifies rudeness, but if you rub someone the wrong way, you shouldn't get annoyed if they get snappy with you.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> Rudeness does not justify rudeness. If someone interpreted what I said as rude/deeply offensive, then they are free to report the post or PM me if they want.
> 
> And on you're second comment, you don't really understand the context of the situation if you think it can be looked up.



But it's not to interpret, it's right there. If you were having a conversation in person and said that exact thing to someone, they would have a reaction. This post wasn't about you, and as I've said, you are just spamming it now. I was asked to provide quotes to what I thought was rude, so people could tell me if that's how it came across. You are turning this about you and into a fight, and it's just spam now. No one is going to want to discuss on this now, because no one wants to be involved in a fight that should have been over with.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

kiti_in_wonderland said:


> Thank you. The whole point of me even posting quotes was to see if it was rude or not, it wasn't for it to be dragged out on here.
> 
> I can understand other people not wanting to get involved in it, but your posts on this have made me feel a lot better



i really do see what youre talking about though. this isnt the only animal crossing community im a part of, but people on here are definitely the rudest. i dont really want to be exclusive to reddit or tumblr or any other site, because this site has more users, but its really discouraging the way some people treat others.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2015)

kiti_in_wonderland said:


> Thank you. The whole point of me even posting quotes was to see if it was rude or not, it wasn't for it to be dragged out on here.
> 
> I can understand other people not wanting to get involved in it, but your posts on this have made me feel a lot better



Yes. Just letting you know, people will always be rude no matter what. However, some posts are more susceptible to rudeness than others. Take for instance, opinions. People have the right to voice their opinions, but some would retaliate because they don't agree with them. And there are some who have a tendency to pick fights no matter what. Of course, there are extreme cases.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 19, 2015)

So someone tell me, Murray posting "Ok you have some problems and need to calm down before you reply, but I'm going to try and explain something to you." isn't adding fuel to the fire.

No I don't have problems. But again, you say things like that what do you expect. One thing that is really annoying me, since when did it become ok for people to say other people have problems? Or is that going to be justified with them being a helpful user.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Like what everyone said, *rudeness is natural, but still unacceptable.*





Apple2012 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa! Just stop it. If someone is trying to be helpful, but *has been rude before, please don't get this snappy.* Murray is quite a helpful member on this site. He has a point.




ok.

seems like the story changes when you're friends with someone?


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 19, 2015)

I can easily admit me snapping back doesn't make anything better. but this post wasn't about this fight, and it doesn't change the fact you can't say someone has problems or talk down and think it isn't going to cause a reaction.

To be fair I stand by what I've said, if a user has been here longer and more people know them, their actions will be defended most the time. But if this user was a new comer, I think more people would agree saying someone has problems for one, is going to get a bad response. And, is rude.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 19, 2015)

Try smoking weed!!


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 19, 2015)

I actually agree that there is quite a bit of rudeness on here, at times, from a minority of people.  Those people think they can type what they want without their nice "filter" on because it's all anonymous.  And when you take offense or point it out, often the response is, don't be too sensitive.  I've noticed this kind of behavior ever since I joined.

Having said all that, just like in real life, just choose to not interact with those people.  There are a lot more nicer people then rude ones on here, and I've made a few really good friends.  Don't let the few bad apples run you off of this site.  It's worthwhile to seek out the nice people and have good experiences.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Try smoking weed!!



YES.

jk jk but rly. if yall are gonna act high. might as well get high.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm just ignoring anything else having to do with this fight. And if there's anyone who can relate or something they can pm me, as even on here (except for the obvious fight) there seems to be a lot of nice people


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 19, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> YES.
> 
> jk jk but rly. if yall are gonna act high. might as well get high.



This would never have started if they were acting high. 

But really that is fantastic advice. Jav to the rescue as usual.


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 19, 2015)

1.- If you make a contribution with useful information you *need* to give a source. No one is going to be there to search for something you said just to check if it was right or wrong. *You* are the interested in giving the information.
2.- To be honest, what this thread looks like (*to me*) is just a a generalisation to draw attention to those three cases in which you were involved. You keep saying ''oh, i made this thread to ask something, so please stop drawing attention to yourself...'' while you remained discussing for three entire pages. 

The point of this post isn't hurting you or making you feel bad. If this point sounded rude to you or anyone i'm not sorry (at all). It's your fault if you get offended by a text written in a neutral style.

Btw, wanted to remark something: not using emoticons or lot of ascii/alt signs doesn't make you a rude ogre.


----------



## DutchableMC (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah, have noticed a couple of rude people(not to me); Most of them being in the "General Discussion" so I tend to avoid that part of this website. I myself stick to the main Animal Crossing and haven't seen any rude people there(albeit I haven't been on this site for that long.)

We will unfortunately always have rotten eggs in the community. Can only avoid them :/


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 19, 2015)

Kiti, I do 100% agree with you, but... Well, I don't really know what's going on between you and Murray, but if someone on here has been rude or spiteful to you, the best thing to do (in my opinion) would be for you to respond to them in a calm manner but without saying anything that could potentially be offensive, yet show that you do not tolerate it. I know it's so quick and easy to want to respond back in a harsh way to someone who's being rude to you, but sometimes it's just not worth it. :\ The best thing to do is to just set the good example, because if we keep being nasty to one another, well, it's only further perpetuating this behaviour.

I, too, have noticed some rude members on this forum. Especially in the debate threads in Brewster's Cafe! A lot of people leave such horrible and nasty insults, personally attacking people who may have a slight difference in opinion to them. It's really disgusting, it makes me upset having to read it. I shouldn't have to experience that, and NOBODY should have to experience that behaviour. We shouldn't have to just "accept it" because "yeah people are rude so we should get used to it". We shouldn't ever tolerate rude behaviour. Maybe if people realised that it wasn't going to be tolerated, people would perhaps think before they spoke or wrote out a message. The best thing to do is report that message, and block them so you can avoid seeing their posts.  That makes things much easier that way.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 19, 2015)

Azabache said:


> 1.- If you make a contribution with useful information you *need* to give a source. No one is going to be there to search for something you said just to check if it was right or wrong. *You* are the interested in giving the information.
> 2.- To be honest, what this thread looks like (*to me*) is just a a generalisation to draw attention to those three cases in which you were involved. You keep saying ''oh, i made this thread to ask something, so please stop drawing attention to yourself...'' while you remained discussing for three entire pages.
> 
> The point of this post isn't hurting you or making you feel bad. If this point sounded rude to you or anyone i'm not sorry (at all). It's your fault if you get offended by a text written in a neutral style.
> ...



So someone saying "you have problems" is in no way rude? Some people clearly see where I was coming from, others don't. I wasn't talking about that specific issue on here, and I don't see anyone else I quoted coming on here to start drama. It's over and done with so I'd like for everyone to stop talking about it since clearly we all see it differently, and it's causing fights.

I was asked for quotes, it's not like in the op I put them calling people out. And are you not on vampirefreaks?

Unrelated - but when I was on it over a year ago I remember talking to someone with that exact same picture - so if you're not - heads up someone has been (or was) using it


----------



## earthquake (Jun 19, 2015)

Azabache said:


> 1.- If you make a contribution with useful information you *need* to give a source. No one is going to be there to search for something you said just to check if it was right or wrong. *You* are the interested in giving the information.
> 2.- To be honest, what this thread looks like (*to me*) is just a a generalisation to draw attention to those three cases in which you were involved. You keep saying ''oh, i made this thread to ask something, so please stop drawing attention to yourself...'' while you remained discussing for three entire pages.
> 
> The point of this post isn't hurting you or making you feel bad. If this point sounded rude to you or anyone i'm not sorry (at all). It's your fault if you get offended by a text written in a neutral style.
> ...



this thread was made so people could talk about their experiences on the forum and run-ins with rude people? youre generalizing. please stop. this thread isnt even about another thread. stop looking at that, and try to understand this thread didnt even say who said those things.

by the way, no one here is using ascii or emotes, so why would you bring that up?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> Kiti, I do 100% agree with you, but... Well, I don't really know what's going on between you and Murray, but if someone on here has been rude or spiteful to you, the best thing to do (in my opinion) would be for you to respond to them in a calm manner but without saying anything that could potentially be offensive, yet show that you do not tolerate it. I know it's so quick and easy to want to respond back in a harsh way to someone who's being rude to you, but sometimes it's just not worth it. :\ The best thing to do is to just set the good example, because if we keep being nasty to one another, well, it's only further perpetuating this behaviour.
> 
> I, too, have noticed some rude members on this forum. Especially in the debate threads in Brewster's Cafe! A lot of people leave such horrible and nasty insults, personally attacking people who may have a slight difference in opinion to them. It's really disgusting, it makes me upset having to read it. I shouldn't have to experience that, and NOBODY should have to experience that behaviour. We shouldn't have to just "accept it" because "yeah people are rude so we should get used to it". We shouldn't ever tolerate rude behaviour. Maybe if people realised that it wasn't going to be tolerated, people would perhaps think before they spoke or wrote out a message. The best thing to do is report that message, and block them so you can avoid seeing their posts.  That makes things much easier that way.



yep! i like this post, its one of the few logical posts on this thread! thanks.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 19, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Kiti, I do 100% agree with you, but... Well, I don't really know what's going on between you and Murray, but if someone on here has been rude or spiteful to you, the best thing to do (in my opinion) would be for you to respond to them in a calm manner but without saying anything that could potentially be offensive, yet show that you do not tolerate it. I know it's so quick and easy to want to respond back in a harsh way to someone who's being rude to you, but sometimes it's just not worth it. :\ The best thing to do is to just set the good example, because if we keep being nasty to one another, well, it's only further perpetuating this behaviour.
> 
> I, too, have noticed some rude members on this forum. Especially in the debate threads in Brewster's Cafe! A lot of people leave such horrible and nasty insults, personally attacking people who may have a slight difference in opinion to them. It's really disgusting, it makes me upset having to read it. I shouldn't have to experience that, and NOBODY should have to experience that behaviour. We shouldn't have to just "accept it" because "yeah people are rude so we should get used to it". We shouldn't ever tolerate rude behaviour. Maybe if people realised that it wasn't going to be tolerated, people would perhaps think before they spoke or wrote out a message. The best thing to do is report that message, and block them so you can avoid seeing their posts.  That makes things much easier that way.



thank you! I will say I could have handled it better and not have brought myself to the same level (just being rude back and fourth) but I think the most common internet fight issue - everyone responds before thinking thus leading into fights D: Obviously I took it more personally, seeing two people being called stupid for being newcomers, or liking something, and then someone saying I have problems, I felt like I was just also standing up for all the previous incidents as well (when really I should have just ignore them)

- - - Post Merge - - -



DutchableMC said:


> Yeah, have noticed a couple of rude people(not to me); Most of them being in the "General Discussion" so I tend to avoid that part of this website. I myself stick to the main Animal Crossing and haven't seen any rude people there(albeit I haven't been on this site for that long.)
> 
> We will unfortunately always have rotten eggs in the community. Can only avoid them :/



Everyone saying where they see it the most, I'm surprised no one has mentioned the villager trading plaza D: You have those once in a while posts where people proper have it out over a cute little villager D:


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 19, 2015)

kiti_in_wonderland said:


> Everyone saying where they see it the most, I'm surprised no one has mentioned the villager trading plaza D: You have those once in a while posts where people proper have it out over a cute little villager D:



I've actually seen several auctions a few months back where a certain user was very rude towards some of the bidders and bugging the auctioneer to say that the villager they were selling was still theirs. It's awful to see rudeness, especially towards just some pixels in a game, I agree.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I've actually seen several auctions a few months back where a certain user was very rude towards some of the bidders and bugging the auctioneer to say that the villager they were selling was still theirs. It's awful to see rudeness, especially towards just some pixels in a game, I agree.


I dislike seeing people who say the villager is a waste of a money etc. D: It's all virtual, it's not like someone is bidding 26 million dollars on them (at least I hope that's never the case D


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 19, 2015)

Aren't passive aggressive threads rude in their own way too?


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 19, 2015)

I think you just need to calm down and stop letting what people say online get to you. It's simply not worth it. Not worth the time, effort or thought. 

After all, this website is on occasion dominated by children, so of course people are going to be hostile and rude to one another. Just suck up dat calcium and strengthen that backbone


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 19, 2015)

And isn't it also pointless to make threads like these? All you end up doing is dragging on fights, so be the bigger person and just let it go. By making a thread to complain about it you're only making it worse and dwelling on small little things. Yeah, maybe someone was rude, but who even cares? Just chill out and let it go. What can you possibly get by making a thread to entirely complain about these petty little arguments?

Plus, like you said, any body can look up anything now, so if you complain about something here we can just look at your posts and find out who was apparently "rude", again dragging out these stupid fights.

And I don't know the context of these fights completely, but saying buying villagers is stupid isn't super rude, it's more of an opinion, which can stem from the fact that there are many people who give away villagers for free, but again, that's an opinion, so it's you're fault if it makes you upset enough to make these type of threads.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 19, 2015)

Superpenguin said:


> Aren't passive aggressive threads rude in their own way too?



But see, this isn't passive aggressive. This thread wasn't going on about anything specific. Murray (or however it's spelled) chose to drag it out on here and make it about himself, this was a general thread and what really got me to post it was seeing several users being rude and name calling and I wasn't sure wether to leave this forum or stay.

Why is no one brining up the user that asked me for quotes? Because that is the only reason I provided them, and even then I left out usernames. My point in this was mainly to discuss thoughts on people being rude, but I find it unnecessary how some people treat each other. Murray turned this into a thread about the fight, and that's on them, I can't control what other people do.

I've seen people post about being depressed about life, nothing related to this thread. But I can't post how seeing users being rude to each other is bothering me?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zigzag991 said:


> And isn't it also pointless to make threads like these? All you end up doing is dragging on fights, so be the bigger person and just let it go. By making a thread to complain about it you're only making it worse and dwelling on small little things. Yeah, maybe someone was rude, but who even cares? Just chill out and let it go. What can you possibly get by making a thread to entirely complain about these petty little arguments?
> 
> Plus, like you said, any body can look up anything now, so if you complain about something here we can just look at your posts and find out who was apparently "rude", again dragging out these stupid fights.
> 
> And I don't know the context of these fights completely, but saying buying villagers is stupid isn't super rude, it's more of an opinion, which can stem from the fact that there are many people who give away villagers for free, but again, that's an opinion, so it's you're fault if it makes you upset enough to make these type of threads.



You need to understand, this thread had nothing to do with that fight. Someone asked what I saw to see if it was rude or not. And as I've said, I couldn't decide what I should personally do. I'm not the first person to make a thread asking this, and at least my question pertains to what goes on this forum, not my personal life. And no. But calling someone stupid because they have just joined this forum and don't know the rules is, which was my point if you actually read my quotes. 

And I've said several times, this isn't about that fight, asking people not to bring it up anymore, yet they still do.

- - - Post Merge - - -

NOW {because I wasn't before} I'm going to be passive aggressive and say there is no point in even having a normal discussion on this thread, as Murray has dragged his drama onto it {even though it was unrelated if you read the og} and people are still on about it. 

So let's see now who ignores this thread and who continues to make invalid arguments :l


----------

